# Remeron - sorry for the old post



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

Right now I am VERY angry and depressed and dr. I would like to have a baby in one year or less so I don't think of antipsychotics or lithium. I would like to try another SSRI. Can someone tell me it can help for DR AND depression? And I am VERY depressed. Just would like to have a normal stress level w/o being totally dumb.

Before I was on Paxil, but wthdrawal was horrible, and i t didn't help for DR is some places, it was worse because I couln't think.

Thanks for helping me.

p.s. I would like to taper off Klono (1, 5 max some days) and Rhovane (too much sleep pills for me.)

Jen


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, Remeron isn't an SSRI but of all the antidepressants, it is probably the only one that helped my panic disorder and stress level. Helps you sleep well, too and has basically no drug interactions. The most troubling side effect for people is weight gain, but if you plan on getting pregnant, that's probably not too much of an issue.

As far as DR/DP, it didn't really help me except that it helped my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks

I got a prescription.

Maybe I will begin VERY slowly. I don't know about pregnancy and this meds, thought.

Thanks again Gimpy!!

Jen


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Be careful on this shit...I took Remeron twice. The first night I took it I took it 10 minutes before bed. It hit me so hard I had trouble walking to bed and the next day I couldn't wake up til 5 PM. I have never felt so sedated in all my life. Same thing happened the next night so I stopped taking it. It may affect you differently just be careful!


----------

